# Serie V Lancero



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the Oliva Serie V Lancero that Chinomalo bombed me with..thought they turned out pretty cool..and the smoke was great too..


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

just ordered some of these, really excited to try, how do they compare to other sizes in the line?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

They are a great cigar. Give them some box time, and they get even better.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

one of my favorite cigars. top 5 for sure.

glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great and nice pics!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, this is the third time I have seen these in a week. I WILL be in pursuit of some of these, very soon. Awesome pics, thanks for the post brother.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I love this size. The V's are one of my favorite smokes, the lancero is my favorite size! You get so much flavor from the wrapper. I love em.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Great smoke, my favorite V!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

mikejh said:


> just ordered some of these, really excited to try, how do they compare to other sizes in the line?


I'm not normally a Lancero person..but this one was very good..As stated in other post in this thread, you definately taste more of the wrapper..and I also found the lancero to be less spicey than some of the other sizes..I'm assuming that's because there is probably less ligero in the smaller ring gauge..
Rob


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

The V lancero is a great smoke, I love those sticks...great pics


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - great stick!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics...great smoke


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great cigar ,must agree one of my favs...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks good --
and nice manicure also


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Rob!!

Glad you liked it! 

Oh yeah, like Harvey said, nice 'cure... LOL


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Looks good --
> and nice manicure also


Thanks..I do my own nails you know..LOL


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Hey Rob!!
> 
> Glad you liked it!
> 
> Oh yeah, like Harvey said, nice 'cure... LOL


Here's an idea...a "Herf & 'cure"...LOL


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics Rob. The lancero is one of my favorites too - the other is the figurado.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> Here's an idea...a "Herf & 'cure"...LOL


Count me in.. My hands and feet need some loving.. Just find someone who doesn't mind a little smoke..:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Tasty!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

There's only three lanceros that I like and that is my favorite. I hope you enjoyed that stick as much as I do.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

One of my favorites..... and the point price on these are great even here in Calif.... Nice Pics


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics of a great cigar!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pic,looks damn good!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

ice stick right there


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

They are an outstanding smoke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice pictures. That's a great smoke!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pics. Well done.


----------

